# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola, saludos a tod@s

## vis_hoo

Hola a tod@s, soy Vicente y quiero presentarme a ustedes.
_
Nombre:_ *Vicente Falcón Arancibia.*
_Edad:_ *17 años.*
_País/ciudad:_ *Talca - Chile.*
_Ramas preferidas:_ *Me interesa mucho la numismagia, el mentalismo y la manipulación, pero soy principiante, recién estoy retomando la magia.*
_Años practicando magia:_* Bueno, practicando magia ninguno. Pero viéndola e interesándome en ella, aproximadamente 12 años.*
_Profesional_: *No.*
_Tipo de público:_ *El poco tiempo que practiqué un poco de magia (y muy mal lamentablemente), explotaba a mi familia con mis trucos. Ahora soy más introvertido que antes y practico sólo para mí mismo, a no ser que alguien de mi familia me pida que les haga magia.*
_Por qué me gusta la magia:_ *Lamentablemente, aún no lo sé. No me gusta la gente, y no siento esa necesidad de presentarle magia a las demás personas. Sin embargo, la magia me maravilla tanto, que sólo a aquellas personas con las que realmente tengo un vínculo, me gusta compartirles ese sentimiento de ilusión que tanto me emociona.*

----------


## ign

¡Bienvenido al foro!

----------

